# Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört



## CityCobra (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze eine selbstansaugende Brunnenpumpe zum Nachfüllen von Teichwasser, und zur Bewässerung der Pflanzen im Garten und Vorgarten.
Die Pumpe steht hinter unserem Gartenhaus direkt an der Grenze zum Nachbarn.
Diese fühlen sich von dem Geräusch der Pumpe belästigt, obwohl ich die Ruhezeiten einhalte, und die Pumpe aus Rücksicht auf meine Nachbarn nicht einschalte, wenn ich merke das diese Besuch haben, Kaffee trinken etc.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, habe ich allerdings das Recht meine Pumpe zu betreiben, und die Lautstärke würde sich kaum ändern wenn ich diese z.B. neben das Gartenhaus stellen würde.
Abgesehen davon muss ich ja auch damit leben wenn die Nachbarn mit der elektrischen Heckenschere arbeiten, ihren Rasen mähen etc., und da rege ich mich auch nicht auf.

Ich würde meinen Nachbarn nun gerne entgegen kommen, und versuchen das Geräusch der Pumpe etwas zu dämpfen, die Frage ist nur wie?
Eine Überlegung ist die Pumpe ins Gartenhaus zu legen, dass würde aber bedeuten das ich Löcher in die Hütte schneiden muss, und sollte mal etwas undicht werden schimmelt mir das Holz.
Die zweite Idee ist eine Art selbstgebauter Kasten, der von innen mit schalldämmenden Material verkleidet wird, und über die Pumpe gestülpt wird.
Da der Sims auf dem die Pumpe steht schon sehr schmal ist, wird das mit dem Kasten sehr eng, und da noch einige Aussparungen für die Schläuche und Kabel vorhanden sein müssen, ist fraglich wieviel Schall am Ende gefiltert wird.
Nachdem ich mit meinem Vater über die Problematik gesprochen hatte, meinte er ich brauche eigentlich gar nichts unternehmen, da ich das Recht habe auf meinem Grundstück eine Gartenpumpe, Rasenmäher etc. zu betreiben, aber wenn ich meinen Nachbarn entgegen kommen möchte, kann ich z.B. einfach eine Decke über die Pumpe legen, dass habe ich noch nicht getestet wie viel das bringt.

Was meint ihr dazu, und habt ihr noch andere Ideen und Lösungsvorschläge?
Ich bin für jeden guten Tipp dankbar!


----------



## Lucy79 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Hi!

Die Pumpe läuft doch nicht im Dauerbetrieb...  mit Abdeckungen wäre ich vorsichtig wegen dem Wärmestau.....  Wir haben auch nen Nachbarn, der sich gerne über ,,Müll" mokiert...  letztes Jahr hat er sich beschwert weil unser Filter etwas gegluckert hat, das hätte ihn bei offenem Fenster gestört...  ( aber selber dauernd E- Bass üben in voller Lautstärke, und das als grund-unmusikalischer Mensch)  hab dann am nächsten Tag gemeint, ich hätte ihn verstellt damits nicht mehr so gluckert...  da war er glücklich und hat gemeint man würde es ja auch gar nicht mehr so hören.....  ( gar nix hab ich gemacht..reine Psychologie )     also vielleicht mal mit em Blümchen zur NAchbarin laufen und sagen, man hätte was dran gemacht, ob es so besser wäre....  vielleicht klappts da ja auch ;-)


----------



## dragsterrobby (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Moin moin, 
mach doch mal ein Foto von der Pumpe, damit man sich das ganze auch vorstellen kann.


----------



## karsten. (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Hallo

Decke is blöd 

Holzkiste (dicke Bretter) mit Styropor (Akustik-Schaumstoff , Eierpackungen o.ä.) ausgekleidet

bringt trotz Ausparungen oder Löchern was , da sich der Körperschall nicht mehr frei ausbreiten kann bzw. möglicherweise sogar an der Schuppenwand reflektiert.

allerdings 

Es kann der Frömmste nicht in Frieden leben, wenn es dem bösen Nachbarn
nicht gefällt.» (Friedrich Schiller)

ua. deshalb 

wohne ich  
nach meinem Reihenhausdasein 
jetzt nachbarlos


----------



## Nori (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Ich kenn noch so alte Pumpen die mit kreischenden 2-Takt-Motoren betrieben wurden - vielleicht kannst so eine mal für eine Woche aufstellen - dann hat er einen Grund (aber kein Recht!) sich aufzuspielen. Dann kann man ihm mitteilen, dass die normal verwendete Pumpe die Alternative zu dem Kreisch-Teil wäre und was er denn nun lieber hat!
So ne Pumpe brummt/surrt doch nur etwas - unbegreiflich solche Typen....

Gruß Nori


----------



## CityCobra (12. Juni 2013)

dragsterrobby schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> mach doch mal ein Foto von der Pumpe, damit man sich das ganze auch vorstellen kann.


Hier vor und nach meiner ersten Maßnahme die Lautstärke etwas zu dämmen:

















Eine Seite konnte ich nicht komplett dicht machen da sich dort die Kühlschlitze der Pumpe befinden.
In der Betriebsanleitung der Pumpe steht, sollte diese zu heiß laufen, würde eine thermische Schutzschaltung die Pumpe automatisch für ca. 15 - 20 Minuten abschalten.
Ich warte nun bis nach 15:00 Uhr um zu testen wieviel das Einwickeln in Luftpolsterfolie effektiv gebracht hat...


----------



## Nori (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Ich hoffe dein freundlicher Nachbar beteiligt sich an den Kosten für eine neue Pumpe - egal ob Schutzschaltung oder nicht - kein Gerät mit Kühlöffnungen/Kühlrippen darf man so betreiben!

Gruß Nori


----------



## karsten. (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Noppenfolie 





















ist auch blöd


----------



## Doc (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Die läuft Dir heiß ...


----------



## CityCobra (12. Juni 2013)

Nori schrieb:


> kein Gerät mit Kühlöffnungen/Kühlrippen darf man so betreiben!


Die Seite an der sich die Kühlöffnungen befinden habe ich frei gelassen, oder reicht das nicht aus zur Kühlung?
Wenn mir die Pumpe beim Versuch die Lautstärke zu dämpfen kaputt geht, nur um den Nachbarn etwas entgegen zu kommen werde ich spätestens dann selber etwas ungehalten.


----------



## Doc (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Bau doch nen etwas größeren Kasten aus Holz drum herum, von innen ausgekleidet mit Styrodur und setz Lüftungsgitter ein ... das sollte genügen ...


----------



## CityCobra (12. Juni 2013)

Diese Idee hatte ich schon, steht ja auch ganz oben im Anfangsposting.
Das Problem was ich sehe ist der relativ geringe Platz der an dieser Stelle vorhanden ist.
Es ist so schmal das gerade mal die Pumpe dort aufgestellt werden kann.
Ein zusätzlicher Kasten mit Dämmung der noch über die Pumpe gestülpt werden kann, würde wohl zu breit werden.


----------



## KomaX (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Hallo,

auf den Bildern sieht man ja, wie begrenzt der Platz dort ist. Meine spontane Idee wäre, dort ein Brett mit 2 "Stuhlbeinen" auf den Sims zu legen, somit könntest du die Aufliegefläche (zum. etwas) vergrößern.


----------



## CityCobra (12. Juni 2013)

Das wäre zwar möglich, aber die Nachbarn haben bereits schon jetzt den geringen Abstand zu ihrem Grundstück beanstandet, von wegen die Pumpe würde ja schon quasi auf der Grundstücksgrenze stehen etc.


----------



## KomaX (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

"Nette" Nachbarn hast du da ... erinnern mich an meine.


----------



## Doc (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Sorry, aber was sind`n das für Vögel? (Neider ... )


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Moin,

auf dem ersten Foto sieht es so aus, als ob die Pumpe Kontakt zur Holzhütte hat. In dem Fall wirkt die ganze Hütte als Resonanzboden und verstärkt den Lärm.

Ich würde zum einen eine Dämmplatte (Styro, Gummi, was weiß ich) zwischen Holzhütte und Pumpe schieben und zum zweiten die Pumpe auch auf sowas draufstellen. 
Ich hab so eine kleine Oase Belüftungspumpe, die macht auch Vibrationslärm und es wird wesentlich besser, wenn sie auf so einem Gartenkniekissen steht. 

Einwickeln würde ich das Teil allerdings nicht und Platz für eine anständige Hütte mit genug Luft drum rum ist an diesem Standort nicht.


----------



## Doc (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Kannste die eigentlich nicht ins Häuschen einbauen?


----------



## CityCobra (12. Juni 2013)

Ja, Glück muss man haben mit den Nachbarn...
Habe die eingewickelte Pumpe gerade mal testweise für ca. 10 Minuten laufen lassen, allerdings kommt es mir nicht deutlich leiser vor.
Die Kühlschlitze mit dem Gebläse vom Motor liegen frei, diese Seite werde ich offen lassen.
Von meinem Geräuschempfinden würde ich sagen ist die Pumpe nicht lauter als ein Elektro-Rasenmäher, oder eher leiser.
Und länger als einen Rasenmäher habe ich unsere Pumpe auch nicht in Betrieb, zum Nachfüllen von Teichwasser ca. 10 - 15 Minuten, und wenn ich mal den Garten gießen muss vielleicht ca. 30 - 45 Minuten inkl. Vorgarten.
Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es auch lächerlich das ich mich vor meinen Nachbarn rechtfertigen soll, weil diese sich durch meine Pumpe gestört fühlen.
Auf der einen Seite möchte ich möglichst keinen unnötigen Ärger mit den Nachbarn, aber man muss sich ja auch nicht alles gefallen lassen.
Ich werde bei Gelegenheit die Nachbarn ansprechen ob die Lautstärke der Pumpe nun für sie erträglich ist, nach meiner ersten Maßnahme.
Meine Befürchtung ist allerdings das sie immer noch stören wird.
Eine neue und leisere Pumpe werde ich aber deswegen nicht kaufen, obwohl ich noch nicht mal sicher bin wieviel das überhaupt bringen würde.


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Du solltest dir das mal von der Seite des Nachbarn anhören. Akustik ist ein seltsames Ding. Das kann nämlich durch Reflexion durch die Schuppenwand drüben ganz anders ankommen als wenn Du daneben stehst.


----------



## CityCobra (12. Juni 2013)

blumenelse schrieb:


> Ich würde zum einen eine Dämmplatte (Styro, Gummi, was weiß ich) zwischen Holzhütte und Pumpe schieben und zum zweiten die Pumpe auch auf sowas draufstellen.
> Einwickeln würde ich das Teil allerdings nicht und Platz für eine anständige Hütte mit genug Luft drum rum ist an diesem Standort nicht.


Die Pumpe steht bereits auf einem Styropurkissen, und direkten Kontakt zur Hauswand hat sie auch nicht.
@Doc:
Wie bereits oben erwähnt möchte ich es möglichst vermeiden die Pumpe in das Gartenhaus zu verlegen aus genannten Gründen.


----------



## Nori (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

In meiner Nachbarschaft wohnt auch so ne Tante, die hat angeblich 7000 € Schulden beim Stromzulieferer angehäuft, die sie niemals mehr zurückzahlen kann.
Natürlich haben diese die Stromlieferung eingestellt - seitdem läuft bei der ein Notstromaggregat sobald sie zu Hause ist (natürlich will die auch nach 22.00 Uhr noch TV schauen etc.) - neuerdings ein leistungsfähigeres Modell, das aber auch wesentlich lauter ist - da kann man scheinbar auch nichts machen, denn sonst hätten die unmittelbaren Nachbarn schon längst bei der Gemeindeverwaltung Beschwerde eingelegt!

Gruß Nori


----------



## KomaX (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Es gibt eben Menschen, die würden sogar den Himmel verklagen, weil der Regen zu laut an die Fensterscheibe klatscht!


----------



## klaus e (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Moin. Karsten hat recht: Noppenfolie!
Bei mir hat sich zwar kein Nachbar beschwert, aber das Teil ging mir selbst auf den Keks.
Habs dann auf ein ca. 5 cm dicke Noppenschaumstoff-Kissen gestellt und Ruhe tat sich breit


----------



## Angie66 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Hi, 

Wie Christine schon sagte: Geh mal rüber, und hör es dir an. Kann auch sein, dass du es ganz anders empfindest. 
Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, mir gehen in den letzten Jahren Geräusche auf die Nerven, die ich 
früher gar nicht bemerkt habe.
Dein Garten wird doch groß genug sein, um für die Pumpe ein Plätzchen zu finden. Ich würde ihr in irgendeiner Ecke, ein separates Häuschen bauen. Aus Stein vielleicht?! Oder Holz?! 
wirkt obendrein noch dekorativ. Ich hab beim Stöbern einige schöne Pumpenhäuschen gesehen. Schau dich mal um. 

Stell nicht auf stuhr, zeig, dass du kompromissbereit bist. 
Eine gute Nachbarschaft ist was tolles. Ich würde sie wegen ner ollen Pumpe nicht aufs Spiel setzen.  
Vielleicht sind die Leute ja eigentlich ganz nett, sie hatten bloß noch nicht die Gelegenheit es dir zu zeigen. 
Lade sie doch einfach mal zu nem  oder 2 ein, zwecks Beratschlagung. Und vielleicht sind es gerade diese bösen, bösen Nachbarn, die eine Idee haben, was du mit wenig Aufwand machen kannst. Probier's das klappt!


----------



## steinche (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Hallo CityCobra,

also Mach so schnell es geht diese Noppenfolie von der Pumpe runter! Da kann die sehr schnell die Wiklung vom Motor durch gehen. Das Lüfterrad saugt über die Öffnung Luft an und bläßt dieses am Motor entlang.

Zum Thema:
Ich würde auch versuchen, die Pumpe ins Häuschen zu legen. Darauf unbedingt auf akkustische Entkopplung achten. Also die Pumpe nicht mit einem Metallwinkel an die Wand des Häuschen bauen, sonst hört das vermutlich nicht nur Dein Nachbar, sondern die ganze Straße  Entweder im Häuschen auf eine Gummimatte, z.B. so eine, wo man Waschmaschinen drauf stellen kann. Gibt's recht günstig im Baumarkt und kann man auch mehrlagig machen oder wie @klaus e schreibt dicker fester Schaumstoff. Bei den Löchern von den Schläuchen auch ebenfalls darauf achten, dass diese nicht direkt am Holz anliegen.

Viele Grüße
steinche


----------



## Nori (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Zum Entkoppeln nimmt man z.B. sowas

http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/ODEzOT...ente/Montagematerial/Schwingungsdaempfer.html

Gruß Nori (bei obigen Anbieter gibt's auch noch andere Ausführungen zum Schnapperpreis!)


----------



## CityCobra (13. Juni 2013)

Angie66 schrieb:


> Ich würde in irgendeiner Ecke, ein separates Häuschen bauen.
> Aus Stein vielleicht?! Oder Holz?!
> wirkt obendrein noch dekorativ.
> Ich hab beim Stöbern einige schöne Pumpenhäuschen gesehen. Schau dich mal um.


Hat jemand einen Tipp wo man ein solches Pumpenhaus bekommt, ich konnte bisher nichts finden außer selbst gebauten Pumpenhäuschen.
Alternativ wäre ein Bauplan ganz hilfreich, falls jemand sowas zur Hand hat.
Ich werde jetzt erstmal die Noppenfolie von der Pumpe entfernen, nicht das mir die Pumpe deswegen noch verreckt.
Dann stehe ich wieder am Anfang, aber Eure Tipps sind schon mal sehr hilfreich und nützlich.
Fakt ist das ich versuchen werde meinen Nachbarn entgegen zu kommen um den Lärmpegel zu senken, ich muss mir jetzt nur noch ein paar Gedanken machen wie ich das am besten umsetze.


----------



## Lucy79 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

ne Hundehütte    Styropor drinnen ankleben, fertig


----------



## Joerg (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Hallo CityCobra,
ich würde an der Seite zum Nachbarn eine Schallschutzmatte anbringen. Diese sind nicht teuer und dämpfen den Schall gut ab.
Die anderen Seiten kannst du dann wegen der Belüftung der Pumpe offen lassen.


----------



## CityCobra (13. Juni 2013)

Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo CityCobra,
> ich würde an der Seite zum Nachbarn eine Schallschutzmatte anbringen. Diese sind nicht teuer und dämpfen den Schall gut ab.
> Die anderen Seiten kannst du dann wegen der Belüftung der Pumpe offen lassen.


Mit Schallschutzmatten meinst Du diese meist dunklen Noppenmatten mit dem "Eierkarton-Look", oder?
Wenn ich mir eine Kiste für die Pumpe baue/kaufe, dann müsste die Seite zum Nachbarn zum Teil offen bleiben da sich dort der Ansaugschlauch und Druckschlauch befinden, und die gegenüberliegende Seite ebenfalls frei bleiben, da dort das Gebläse der Pumpe ist.
Da frage ich mich was mir eine solche von innen verkleidete Kiste bringt, wenn mindestens zwei Seiten offen bleiben?
Ich habe heute erstmal die Pumpe verlegt an einen neuen Platz -
Diese steht aktuell an der vom Nachbarn abgewandten Seite hinter dem Gartenhaus.


----------



## CityCobra (13. Juni 2013)

klaus e schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich zwar kein Nachbar beschwert, aber das Teil ging mir selbst auf den Keks.
> Habs dann auf ein ca. 5 cm dicke Noppenschaumstoff-Kissen gestellt und Ruhe tat sich breit


Mir ist gerade eingefallen das ich noch ein altes Noppenschaumstoff-Kopfkissen im Schlafzimmerschrank hatte.
Habe die Pumpe jetzt auf das Kissen gestellt und nochmal kurz eingeschaltet.
Ich höre zwar keinen deutlichen Unterschied, ist aber möglich das es zumindest etwas Besserung gebracht hat.


----------



## Angie66 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Hey, 
du willst also die Pumpe unbedingt hinter der Hütte stehen lassen?  
Setz mal ein Foto vom Garten rein, vielleicht hat einer ne bessere Idee.


----------



## Kama (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade eingefallen das ich noch ein altes Noppenschaumstoff-Kopfkissen im Schlafzimmerschrank hatte.
> Habe die Pumpe jetzt auf das Kissen gestellt und nochmal kurz eingeschaltet.
> Ich höre zwar keinen deutlichen Unterschied, ist aber möglich das es zumindest etwas Besserung gebracht hat.



Meine Nachbarn haben Anfang des Jahres regelmäßig Holz im Garten zerkleinert, auch mit 'ner Axt. Stand man daneben, hörte es sich eben nach Holzhacken an, nix wildes. Da ich berufsbedingt nachmittags oft schlafe, fiel das öfters zusammen. Ich bin im 1. Stock der dem Hacken abgewandten Seite des Hauses fast abgedreht, weil ich ein deutliches Pochen im Kissen hatte, kaum hatte ich mich draufgelegt, in der Wohnung selbst war davon fast nichts zu hören . 

Im 7. Stock eines Hochhauses kann man, wenn die Umgebung leise ist, ein normales Gespräch am Boden mithören. Bei gleicher Distanz auf der Ebene nahezu unmöglich.

Es ist dir somit wirklich nicht möglich, einzuschätzen, was wirklich bei deinem Nachbarn ankommt, ohne dir das "live" zu gönnen .


----------



## CityCobra (13. Juni 2013)

Angie66 schrieb:


> Hey,
> du willst also die Pumpe unbedingt hinter der Hütte stehen lassen?


Nicht unbedingt, nur befindet sich der Anschluss zum Brunnen-Ansaugschlauch in diesem Bereich, und aus diesem Grund möchte ich die Pumpe ungern weit entfernt von dieser Stelle betreiben wollen.
Außerdem könnte es auch passieren das sich dann plötzlich der Nachbar auf der anderen Seite meldet...





Angie66 schrieb:


> Setz mal ein Foto vom Garten rein, vielleicht hat einer ne bessere Idee.


Bilder findest Du in meinen Fotoalben.
Hier mal zwei zur Verdeutlichung: 











Was wäre eigentlich von diesen künstlichen Felsen/Steinen zu halten die z.B. zum Verstecken von Pool-Pumpen verwendet werden?
Könnte man sowas auch verwenden, oder ist das mehr für die Optik und weniger zur Lärmreduzierung gedacht?


----------



## Angie66 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Wow, gefällt mir richtig gut. 

Was ist denn da rechts vom Gartenhaus, ist doch ne Tür, oder? Gehts da ins Feld? 
Dann würde ich die Pumpe in diese Richtung brüllen lassen.


----------



## CityCobra (13. Juni 2013)

Angie66 schrieb:


> Wow, gefällt mir richtig gut.


Vielen Dank für das Kompliment, freut mich das Dir unser Garten gefällt!


Angie66 schrieb:


> Was ist denn da rechts vom Gartenhaus, ist doch ne Tür, oder? Gehts da ins Feld?
> Dann würde ich die Pumpe in diese Richtung brüllen lassen.


Ja, dort ist ein Grünstreifen hinter unserem Grundstück.
Seit heute Mittag steht die Pumpe nun genau hinter der Hauswand links vom Tor.
Der meiste Schall sollte nun ja Richtung Feld gehen, ich bin aber kein Profi-Akustiker.
Ich werde meine Nachbarn in Kürze auf die neue veränderte akustische Situation ansprechen ob es nun erträglich für sie ist.
Falls dies nicht der Fall sein sollte habe ich zwei Optionen -
Entweder ignorieren weil ich das Recht auf meiner Seite sehe, oder eine Kiste etc. auf meine Kosten bauen/kaufen.


----------



## Nori (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

...oder du stellst das Teil in die Gabionenwand - eine kleine Kammer mit Dämmmaterial ausgehöhlt und dann wieder mit dem Kies kaschiert - macht halt viel Arbeit.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Angie66 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Ich denke mir, wenn es jetzt immer noch stört, machst du eben was mit ihm aus. Die Pumpe läuft ja nicht so oft. 

Und hinter den Galionen, ist auch gut, Nori. 

Ach ja, City Cobra, 
Hab mal eben in deine Alben gesehen, da werde ich noch mal drin schmökern.
Aber jetzt :muede


----------



## Joerg (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Mit Schallschutzmatten meinst Du diese meist dunklen Noppenmatten mit dem "Eierkarton-Look", oder?


Ja! Der Schall in der direkten Richtung wird deutlich mehr wahrgenommen als der von irgenwas reflektiert wird.
Da das Empfinden auch etwas subjektives ist, kann es schon helfen du zeigst dem Nachbarn, dass du es mir ihrem Empfinden ernst nimmst und zeigst dem deine Schallschutzdämmung.
Das ist für beide Seiten oft schon ausreichend.


----------



## CityCobra (16. Juni 2013)

Mal eine Zwischenfrage -
Aktuell betreibe ich eine Gartenpumpe vom Typ AL-KO Jet F 1000 , 4000 L/h.
Gibt es eine vergleichbare Pumpe die deutlich leiser ist?
Die Qualität und Langlebigkeit aber nicht zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## CityCobra (13. Juli 2013)

Update:
Habe mir nun Profilbretter, Scharniere, Akustik-Noppenmatte, Sprühkleber etc. besorgt, und in Kürze wird gesägt und geschraubt...
Das Material hat mich rund 50 € gekostet, und das alles des lieben Friedens Willens mit den Nachbarn.
Sobald die Pumpenkiste fertig ist gibt es Bilder.
Ich bin gespannt wie das Ergebnis im Bezug der Schalldämmung ausfällt, und der Nachbar zufrieden gestellt ist.


----------



## CityCobra (15. Juli 2013)

Soeben fertig geworden:










Muss noch gestrichen werden.
Trotz Kiste und Akustik-Noppenmatte hört man die Pumpe immer noch deutlich.


----------



## willi1954 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Tolle Kiste

aber sag mal, warum verwendest du so eine Pumpe? Die bei mir eingesetzten Teichpumpen (Oase oder vergleichbar) liegen dauerhaft im Teich und sind unhörbar. Zumal der Stromverbrauch dieser Pumpen 
deutlich geringer ist.

LG Willi


----------



## CityCobra (15. Juli 2013)

willi1954 schrieb:


> Tolle Kiste
> 
> aber sag mal, warum verwendest du so eine Pumpe? Die bei mir eingesetzten Teichpumpen (Oase oder vergleichbar) liegen dauerhaft im Teich und sind unhörbar. Zumal der Stromverbrauch dieser Pumpen
> deutlich geringer ist


Bei meiner Pumpe handelt es sich NICHT um eine Teichpumpe, sondern eine Gartenpumpe die zur Bewässerung des Garten und zum Nachfüllen von Teichwasser bestimmt ist.
Die Pumpe fördert das Wasser aus unserem gebohrten Brunnen hoch.


----------



## willi1954 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

ok, das wusste ich nicht..ja, so eine Jetpumpe hat schon eine deutliche Geräuschentwicklung.
Meine Brunnenpumpe steckt in 20m Tiefe im Boden, die hört man nicht.

LG Willi


----------



## Olli.P (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Hi,

ich hab mal ein wenig Gegoogelt, aber leider nix über eine db Angabe finden können............... 

Daher wär nu meine Frage, mit wie viel db ist die Angegeben. 

Meine T.I.P. Pumpe ist mit 84,5 db Angegeben, steht im Filterschuppen mit Holzverkleidung und das Rauschen des Wassers vom Rotator im Siebfilter ist lauter als die Pumpe selbst..........


----------



## CityCobra (15. Juli 2013)

Olli.P schrieb:


> ich hab mal ein wenig Gegoogelt, aber leider nix über eine db Angabe finden können...............
> Daher wär nu meine Frage, mit wie viel db ist die Angegeben.


Laut technischen Daten in der Bedienungsanleitung sind es 81 db.


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Hallo Marc,
mit Deiner Kiste wärst Du "lautstärketechnisch" unterhalb der 80dB-Grenze, die meist als "Lärm" gilt (in 1m Abstand, wohlgemerkt). Den großen frieden mit den Nachbarn wird das noch immer nicht bringen. Mein Gardena-Wasserwerk (irgendwas mit einer 650W-Pumpe) ist ein wenig leiser, aber dennoch nicht zu überhören. Es steht am Boden meines 2 m tiefen! Filterschachts unter den Filtertonnen.
Ein Vorschlag für "leises" Brunnenwasser wäre die Installation einer im Brunnen versenkbaren Pumpe ! Wenn Du die Membran und den Druckschalter vom Hauswwasserwerk weiter nutzt, und die "Tiefbrunnenpumpe" statt der Jet-Pumpe anklemmst, dann bist Du am Ziel!
(Frag' mich bitte nicht, warum das niemand als Fertiglösung anbietet... :?. Wenn es genug Leute gäbe, die für solchen Komfort gerne bezahlen würden, dann wäre das eine Idee zur Selbständigkeit ).


----------



## CityCobra (16. Juli 2013)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Ein Vorschlag für "leises" Brunnenwasser wäre die Installation einer im Brunnen versenkbaren Pumpe ! Wenn Du die Membran und den Druckschalter vom Hauswwasserwerk weiter nutzt, und die "Tiefbrunnenpumpe" statt der Jet-Pumpe anklemmst, dann bist Du am Ziel!


Ich werde da wohl nichts versenken können, weil lediglich ein Schlauch in den Boden führt.
Ein Pumpenschacht in dem eine Pumpe passen würde ist nicht vorhanden.
Wenn meine jetzige Saugpumpe irgendwann das Zeitliche segnet, versuche ich ein möglichst leiseres Modell zu finden.
Ich hoffe das die Öffnungen der selbstgebauten Kiste dann noch passen von der Position.
Ansonsten muss das nachträglich modifiziert werden, kommt Zeit kommt Rat...


----------



## Boneone (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

hi, 

tiefbrunnenpumpen

schau mal unter: http://www.gardena.com/de/bewasserung/pumpen/premium-tiefbrunnenpumpe-5500-5-inox/
die pumpe ist 9,8 cm breit...

l.g.
alex


----------



## CityCobra (16. Juli 2013)

Boneone schrieb:


> hi,
> tiefbrunnenpumpen


Ich habe keinen Pumpenschacht in der eine solche Pumpe passen würde, sondern nur einen Schlauchanschluss vom Brunnen.


----------



## lollo (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Pumpenschacht in der eine solche Pumpe passen würde,



Hallo,

aber du hast doch ein Bohrloch, und dieses ist in der Regel die ersten Meter bis zum Mergel auch bestimmt verrohrt. Hier geht man, wenn man es richtig gemacht her, und verrohrt mit einem 125 ger Rohr, und dort passt jede Tiefbrunnenpumpe rein. Je nachdem wie weit dann der Wasserspiegel im Rohr steht, hängt man dann die Pumpe etwas tiefer.

Bei mir z.B. steht der Wasserspiegel auf 8 m.


----------



## CityCobra (16. Juli 2013)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> aber du hast doch ein Bohrloch, und dieses ist in der Regel die ersten Meter bis zum Mergel auch bestimmt verrohrt.


Mag sein, allerdings weiß ich nicht an welcher Stelle im Garten sich dieses genau befindet.
Unser Garten wurde vor ein paar Jahren komplett umgestaltet, und die alte ursprüngliche Zapfstelle zugeschüttet.
Diese wurde zuvor unter der Erde mit einem PVC-Rohr an eine weiter entfernte Stelle verlegt, an der nun unsere Pumpe das Brunnenwasser ansaugt.


----------



## Andre 69 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Hallo Zusammen !
Ein Tiefbunnen ist in der Regel mit ein 1 1/2 " oder 1 1/4" Rohr versehen ! Dieses wird mit ein Rohrgestänge ala Oilbohrung in die Erde gebracht ! Die Brunnen mit dem grossen Plasterohr sind  Schichtenwasserbrunnen und haben einen völlig anderen Aufbau ! Mergel findest du übrigens bei mir bei 70 cm , da willst du kein Wasser von haben , desweiteren gibt es eine Wasserschicht bei 12m , eine bei 16m und eine bei 38m (Meine und Trinkwasser)
Dein Schallproblem :
Sind die Pumpenfüsse Schall entkoppelt ? (Gummimatte drunter ?)
Stell mal ein Schuhkarton mit rein ! Und sag mal ob sich was ändert ! Kein Witz !!


----------



## CityCobra (16. Juli 2013)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Dein Schallproblem :
> Sind die Pumpenfüsse Schall entkoppelt ? (Gummimatte drunter ?)
> Stell mal ein Schuhkarton mit rein ! Und sag mal ob sich was ändert ! Kein Witz !!


Die Pumpe steht aktuell auf einer Styroporplatte.
Soll ich die Pumpe noch zusätzlich auf den Schuhkarton stellen?


----------



## Andre 69 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Nein !
Nicht drauf ! Den Karton , wenn es geht, mit in deine Kiste !
Ist ein leihenhafter Versuch den Schall zu bestimmen !
Wenn es normaler Schall ist sollte etwas passieren , da er jetzt reflektiert wird und so es entweder lauter wird Schallwellen addieren sich oder eine Schallwelle sich mit ein reflektiertes Schallental negiert ( söllte leiser werden ) 
Laut und leise heist aber nur in geringen Mass , du solltest gute Ohren haben 
Funktionsweise von deinen "Schallmatten " ( Sind aber eher Absorber )
Passiert nichts wird es Körperschall sein , heist die Pumpe oder deren Schlauch liegt an was an ! Oder deine Hütte wirkt als Berg (Echo in den Bergen ) Mal versucht das Ganze einfach 0,5m von der Hütte weg zustellen ?


----------



## fermate (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Moin,

nur mal als Einwurf: 
für Wärmedämmung taugen Materialien mit viel Luft dazwischen, Schäume, Styropor …
Für Schalldämmung braucht man möglichst dichte Masse – Beton, Stein, Lehm …

Deine Pumpenkiste sieht gut aus. Holz ist zwar wärmedämmend, aber Schall geht da durch. 
Holzhausbesitzer kennen den Effekt, ihre Häuser sind trotz bester Wärmedämmung hellhöriger als z.B. Ziegelbauten. 
Insofern ist "Pumpe im Holz-Gartenhäuschen" wahrscheinlich keine großartige Alternative.

Akustikmatten mit unregelmäßiger Oberfläche sorgen dafür, dass sich der Schall verwirbelt, dass es also in Innenraum selbst nicht hallt. 
Für Musik- oder Sprecherkabinen braucht man das. 
Von Außen gehört, bringt es nicht so viel, vor allem die Bässe dringen durch.
Mein Mann ist Musiker und mit den Jahren bin ich lärmempfindlich geworden – 
_nein, natürlich nicht für seine Musik, nur manchmal und überhaupt so allgemein. _ 

Falls in der Kiste noch Platz ist, würde ich an deiner Stelle nach möglichst dichten (schweren) Platten Ausschau halten und damit die Kiste von innen auskleiden. Ach ja, kleine Schlupflöcher (Türritzen oder Lüftungsschlitze) sind bei Schall lange nicht so schlimm, wie bei Wärme.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Hallo Andre,
ich würde auch Deine Tipps befolgen !
Wenn man erst mal weiß, wie der Schall nach außen gelangt, kann man im zweiten Schritt die richtigen Maßnahmen treffen. Deine Ideen, Maren, gehen ja davon aus, dass der Schall von der Pumpe durch die Luft übertragen wird, und es keine Ankopplung von Rohren, Boden oder gar Häuschen gibt.


----------



## lollo (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Ein Tiefbunnen ist in der Regel mit ein 1 1/2 " oder 1 1/4" Rohr versehen ! Die Brunnen mit dem grossen Plasterohr sind  Schichtenwasserbrunnen und haben einen völlig anderen Aufbau !


Hallo Rohrdesigner, 

das ist so nicht richtig. Wir haben nur Tiefbrunnen gebohrt, teilweise bis 60 m, um auf eine gute Wasserader zu stoßen. Da die geologischen Verhältnisse nicht überall gleich sind, und somit der Wasserspiegel im Bohrloch auch in unterschiedlichen Höhen stehen kann, ist der Einsatz einer selbstansaugenden Pumpe auch pysikalisch begrenzt, so das eine Tiefbrunnenpumpe zum Einsatz kommen muß.

In einem DN 32mm/40mm Rohr kann man da keine Pumpe reinhängen, deswegen wurde immer, je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit die ersten ca. 15 m für eine 125 Verrohrung gebohrt,
erst danach wurde dann kleiner weiter gebohrt.

Die Anfangsbohrer.


----------



## Andre 69 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Hallo Lollo


> ist der Einsatz einer selbstansaugenden Pumpe auch pysikalisch begrenzt


Siehste ! 
Und deswegen wird wie bei dir grösser gebohrt , damit die Saugseit kürzer wird ! Also die Pumpe weiter runter kommt !
Wie gesagt, bei uns wird dieses anders verwendet ! Wie ein normalen Brunnen !
Und eigentlich kann es sich bei dieser Pumpe  nicht um deine Bauweise handeln ! Diese Pumpe würde hier garnichts fördern können ! (Siehe dein Zitat oben ^)
.
Beim Schall muss unterschieden werden !
Schall (Echo) im Aufnahmeraum muss auch in diesen Raum unterbunden werden ! Es wird mit diesen Schallmatten gearbeitet , gebrochene Oberfläche erzeugt gewollte Reflektionen (siehe ersten Post )
Schall in angrenzenden Räumen wird verhindert durch Entkopplung und die Schalldämmung muss ein hohes Gewicht haben ! Betonwände sind hier ungeeignet ! Sie sind stabil und können dadurch dünner (leichter) ausgeführt werden ! Fragt mal die , die in einer Plattenwohnung wohnen ! Holzwände haben das Problem , das ihnen das Gewicht fehlt ! Leichte Wände kann man eben leichter in Schwingung bringen ! Altbauwände sind dagegen meistens aus Stein auf Stein , so haben sie ein höheres Gewicht was dem Schall "stört" und dann wirkt das Gefüge noch dagegen !
*******
Er will nicht den Brunnen erneuern ! Das Schallproblem ist er angegangen mit der Kiste ,die er mit Schallmatten ausgestattet hat !
Und ich glaube auch , das er jetzt kein Bunker um die Pumpe baut !
Zu beiden Teilen ist so jetzt alles gesagt !


----------



## lollo (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Siehste !
> Und deswegen wird wie bei dir grösser gebohrt , damit die Saugseit kürzer wird ! Also die Pumpe weiter runter kommt !


Hallo Andre,

Tiefbrunnenpumpen sind nicht selbstansaugend, sondern können Förderhöhen von weit über 100 m erreichen (Typenbestimmt) Diese setzt man dort ein wo der Wasserspiegel im Bohrloch ziemlich tief liegt, in meinem Fall bei 8 m.

Ein Hauswasserwerk und eine Jetpumpe, sind Saugpumpen und können max. ca. 8 m ansaugen, das ist mit pysikalisch gemeint. Eine wie von dir angegebene Saugzeitverkürzung kannst du hier durch den Einsatz eines Fuß-oder Rückflußventils erreichen.

Ich habe mit einem Profibrunnenbohrer einige Brunnen gebohrt, und mit meiner Bohrlochförderung könnte ich einen ersten Brand löschen, und die Feuerwehr ersparen. 

Zur Schalldämmung hatte ich überhaupt nichts geschrieben, habe da aber andere Erfahrungen wie du sie beschreibst. Wir hatten da mal mit wenigen Mitteln einen Metallverarbeiteten Raum (Schmiede) akustisch zu einem Barbetrieb umgerüstet. 

Wenn CityCobra eine Tiefbrunnenpumpe installieren könnte, wäre er sein Problem mit einem Schlag los, vorausgesetzt sein Bohrloch läßt dieses zu.


----------



## CityCobra (18. Juli 2013)

lollo schrieb:


> HWenn CityCobra eine Tiefbrunnenpumpe installieren könnte, wäre er sein Problem mit einem Schlag los, vorausgesetzt sein Bohrloch läßt dieses zu.


Nein, kann er leider nicht.
Bleibt also wohl nur die selbstansaugende Lösung.
Meine Nachbarn scheinen trotz schallgedämmter Kiste immer noch unzufrieden zu sein, aber die müssen sich nun damit abfinden.
Ich kann versuchen zukünftig eine noch leisere Pumpe zu finden.


----------



## mcreal (18. Juli 2013)

CityCobra schrieb:


> Soeben fertig geworden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo, 

diese Noppenschaumstoffmatten sind für deinen Zweck auch nicht ideal. 
Diese dienen hauptsächlich die Akustik in einem Raum zu verbessern. 
Für eine Schalldämmung gibt es bestimmte Matten, die eine größere Masse haben. 
http://www.schaumstofflager.de/schalldaemmung/?

VG
Mike

mobil with Tapatalk 2


----------



## lollo (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Hallo,

solche Matten, wie in dem Link von Mike, waren es, allerdings waren unsere in einem Alurahmen die an der Decke aufgehangen wurden, und den Barbetrieb herstellten.

Bei einem Mitarbeiter, der Luftlampen reparierte, und diese in einer großen Kiste anschließend Probe laufen lassen mußte, was einen hochfrequenten Lärm verursachte, dort wurde die Kiste mit dickem Styropor ausgeschlagen und dadurch 3/4 des Lärms verhindert.

Ich hatte auch schon mal an einem Hauswasserwerk alle zwei Jahre die Lager wechseln dürfen weil die Pumpe immer lauter wurde. Hier trug das Wasser dazu bei, dass die Lager immer schlechter wurden.

Du solltest in jedem Fall an die Lüftung denken.


----------



## Andre 69 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Zitat von Lollo


> dickem Styropor


dämmt durch losen Gefüge , Styrudor dagegen wär hier nicht geeignet da starres Gefüge ! Dieses kann man leichter in Schwingung versetzen , sprich den Schall transportieren !
Eine ganz einfache , preiswerte Methode etwas zu dämmen wäre ganz normaler ,trockner
Sand ! Man hätte hier die Kiste mit Eierpappen ( keine Ahnung , glaub 48 Eier) ausgekleidet und den Zwischenraum mit Sand hinterfüllt ! 
Erstens : Deltaoberfläche gegen Raumschall
Zweitens : loses Gefüge mit relativ hohen Gewicht (Masse /Volumen)
Drittens : Besserer "Feuerschutz"
Achtung ! Lüftungschlitze nichtvergessen !

Schall im Freien ist übrigens noch verzwickter ! Hier kommt das Phänomen des Echo´s noch dazu ! Ich kann meine Gartennachbarn von Links hinterm Haus meist besser hören als die mir visavis !


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Bautenschutzmatte aus Gummigranulat ist bestimmt auch hervorragend geeignet und sehr preiswert. 
Zudem sieht das in edlem schwarz sehr repräsentativ aus 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Andre 69 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Hi Wuzzel


> Zudem sieht das in edlem schwarz sehr repräsentativ aus


Wer soll denn eine Präsenz in der Kiste ...... Nee , bitte den Schallschutz in die Kiste, nicht erst draussen herum !
Sonst würden wir erst ein Resonanzkörper Schall schützen ! 
Aber ja ,Bautenschutzmatten gehen , die haben ein gutes Verhältnis Masse / Volumen !
Masse/Volumen spricht man dann hierzu schon von Dichte ?


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*

Andre,
 ... natuerlich in die Kiste, aber wenn man dann mal Fotos davon macht, dann sieht das doch fürs Forum schon besser und sehr edel aus , wenn das schwarz ist. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## CityCobra (19. Juli 2013)

Wuzzel schrieb:


> ... natuerlich in die Kiste, aber wenn man dann mal Fotos davon macht, dann sieht das doch fürs Forum schon besser und sehr edel aus , wenn das schwarz ist.


Ich kann die Kiste für Euch auch gerne zusätzlich innen mit schwarzen Samt verkleiden...


----------



## fermate (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> ... gutes Verhältnis Masse / Volumen !


Sach ich doch: Schwere Platten oder Matten, sicher auch geschichtete Sandsäckchen, ein Erdwall oder sonst eine verdichtete (schwere) Masse schirmt den Schall nach außen ab.
Ob innerhalb oder außerhalb der Kiste ist für die Funktion nebensächlich.



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Masse/Volumen spricht man dann hierzu schon von Dichte ?


Wie denn sonst? Z.B. Selbst auf geringes Volumen zusammengepresste Daunenfedern werden dadurch verdichtet und gleichzeitig schwerer. 



CityCobra schrieb:


> Ich kann die Kiste für Euch auch gerne zusätzlich innen mit schwarzen Samt verkleiden...


Aber nein "klugsch... an" Samt schluckt nur im Innenraum, hinter dem Samt muss Masse sein (etwas Schweres / etwas Dichtes) "Kugsch ... aus"
Und wenn schon Samt, bitte Weinrot oder Königsblau 

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*



> Ob innerhalb oder außerhalb der Kiste ist für die Funktion nebensächlich.


Nööööhöööö ! 
Es führen mehrere Wege nach Rom  Schall hat mehrere Wege nach draussen , das solltest du wissen 
Es ist immer besser das Übel an der Wurzel zu packen , heist , nicht sich erst ein höheren Pegel (durch Resonanz) aufbauen zu lassen !
Dann ist es auch noch möglich durch verkehrte Schalldämmung eine Verschlechterung zu erreichen !
Innere Dämmung wird meist abgelehnt , da horende Nacharbeiten enstehen ! Von der Optik bei Aussendämmung woll´n wir erst garnicht sprechen !
Reden wir hier eigentlich immer noch von einer Gartenpumpe ? Kosten etc........

PS: Hab ich ja vergessen , bei Aussendämmung kommt das Problem der Taupunktverschiebung--Schimmel usw !


----------



## lollo (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gartenpumpe leiser machen? Nachbarn fühlen sich vom Lärm gestört*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Reden wir hier eigentlich immer noch von einer Gartenpumpe ? Kosten etc........


Hallo,

ich hab einen Vorschlag der gar nichts kostet, den Nachbarn tauschen :smoki
denn, der ist ja scheinbar nicht der Einfachste.


----------

